# 9" motor for my EV project



## chansen (Mar 13, 2009)

Been lurking for a while, so here is my first post.

I was planning on using the Warp 9 for my conversion, but am now considering the ADC instead because its a bit shorter and room is geting tight in my 91 Ford Escort. 

Would it be possible to cut-off the double shaft on the Warp 9? Or use the "Impulse" model?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

chansen said:


> Would it be possible to cut-off the double shaft on the Warp 9?


Hi chansen,

Sure, you could do that. It really should be done on a lathe. But I have in the past cut off motor shafts using the motor itself as the lathe. Power the motor with low voltage so it spins at a moderately low speed. Then use a hacksaw with plenty of cutting lube or oil to cut the shaft. Just slowly move the saw blade back and forth. The rotating shaft does the motion for cutting. The tail shaft probably isn't hardened. If it is, you'll find out in a hurry as the blade will dull and not cut. If that is the case, you'll have to use a lathe with a carbide tool.

You will lose the shaft center, if that is a concern. And probably the motor warranty by doing this. 

Regards,

major


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Find a way to use the motor with the shaft. You may kick your self later if you cut it off and then decide you need it. Like maybe for a tachometer! Don't be so quick to cut and hack. I do however like the idea of using the motor as a lathe if you REALLY need to cut it off. Lots of lube if you actually do that.


----------



## chansen (Mar 13, 2009)

I will try to fit the motor in. May have to cut a little in the car chassis and then reinforce somewhere else.


----------

